# Verschiedene Monitore im Triple-Monitor-Setup ?



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir gerne einen ASUS MG279Q anschaffen, 2560x1440, 144 Hertz, Freesync. Da ich gerne Resspiele spiele, würde ich später evtl noch links und rechts einen neben stellen, diese Monitore sind mir jedoch keine 800€ wert. Daher wäre die Frage, ob sich der bessere Monitor, in diesem Falle der ASUS, an die beiden schlechteren anpasse würde, sprich Auflösung und Hertz-Frequenz. Also zum Beispiel bei 2 weiteren Full-HD Moiten mit 144 Hertz, ich mit 5760x1080 @144 Hertz spielen könnte? 

Über Antowrten würde Ich mich sehr freuen und schonmal Danke im Voraus 

Marc


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2016)

Ja, das sollte gehen. 

Was sind denn Resspiele?


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

Natürlich geht das. Der Software ist das recht egal ob da gleiche Monitore hängen oder was komplett verschiedenes. 
Sorge einfach dafür das die Ränder so dünn wie möglich sind und die Monitore sauber und gerade hängen/stehen, dann funktioniert das.


----------



## HisN (17. April 2016)

Unterschiedliche Auflösungen?
Völlig fürn Arsch (meine persönliche Meinung), denn Du verlierst dadurch Bildqualität.
Entweder es wird etwas abgeschnitten oder Du kannst den mittleren Monitor nicht in seiner nativen Auflösung betreiben.


64  x1: Testing Mixed-Resolution AMD Eyefinity - eTeknix


----------



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Es ginge prinzipell um alle Spiele, wobei Ich es wahrschienlich nicht bei allen nutzen würde. Von Witcher über GTA und Skyrim bis hin zu Shootern und Simulation, und natürlich Racing...


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

Die Auflösung muss natürlich gleich sein. Die Monitorgröße auch, ansonsten macht Eyefinity/Nvidia Surround keinen Sinn. Aber man kann durchaus 3 verschiedene Monitore mit verschiedenen Panels einsetzen, dagegen hat keiner was.


----------



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Das war ja gerade meine Frage. Ob die Auflösung vom PG279Q auf Full-HD runter gesetzt wird ? Oder halt entsprechend der anderen ?


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

Wenn du die Auflösung runtersetzt, sieht das kacke aus. Ein Monitor sollte gefälligst mit nativer Auflösung befeuert werden. 
Deine Anforderungen hier wären:
gleiche Auflösung, gleiche Größe in Zoll, wenns geht gleiche Hz-Zahl. Und dünne Rahmen. 
Dazu natürlich Displayport, das ist die einfachste Verbindung zwischen GPU & Monitor, gerade wenn man eine custom GPU mit 3x Displayport hat.


----------



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Aber technisch ist das möglich ? Bei einem 2560x1440 mit @144 Hertz und zwei 1920x1080  Monitoren @60 Hertz kann Ich dann also mit 60 Hertz bei 6400x1080 spielen ? Oder wenn die beiden Full-HD Monitore 144 Hertz hätten mit 6400x1080 @144 Hertz ? Kacke beziehst du hier auf die 1080 Pixel Höhe?  Und Displayport wäre sowieso klar


----------



## HisN (17. April 2016)

Du hast den Link nicht angeklickt, den ich gepostet habe.
Oder die Transferleistung aus dem Link ist zu schwierig.


----------



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Naja, aber ich habe ja keine AMD-Grafikkarten?


----------



## HisN (17. April 2016)

Warum kaufst Du Dir dann einen Freesync-Monitor, wäre da ein Gsync-Monitor nicht geschickter?
Bei Nvidia geht Mixed-Resolution-Surround gar nicht, bzw. nur über den Umweg SoftTH.

Hättest Du gleich Deine Graka im 1. Post genannt (ist ja nicht so unwichtig) hätten wir nicht eine Seite lang labern müssen^^


----------



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Weil Freesync günstiger als G-Sync ist, und Ich mit G-Sync nicht leisten kann ;D.  Ich besitze ein GTX 980-SLI. Die Alternative zum MG279Q wäre ja der PG278Q und der ist etwas über 100€ teurer...


----------



## HisN (17. April 2016)

1.2K für die Grafikkarten waren übrig, aber für den Monitor sind die 100 Euro nicht mehr drinne, und das obwohl der Monitor mit *SICHERHEIT* zig Grafkkarten überleben wird?

No Offence.
Ist nur meine Sicht auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit 


Aber hey ... wie gesagt. Mixed-Res geht bei NV nicht. Eventuell geht ein kleinerer Nenner. Aber zu den Zeiten wo Vision Surround eingeführt wurde, war es ein Graus. Da bist Du des öfteren bei 3x1024 rausgekommen anstatt bei 3x1920. Ich weiß nicht ob sie da inzwischen Fortschritte gemacht haben. 

Ich jedenfalls kein kein VS aktivieren mit unterschiedlichen Monitoren.
Ich schau mal ob ich das gerade ausprobieren kann... Moment.


----------



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Das wäre nett von dir und enttäuschend von NVIDIA


----------



## HisN (17. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein geht nicht.

Es würde wie gesagt NUR als erweiterter Desktop funktionieren, und Du müsstest dann Deine Games im Fenster zocken, oder mit SoftTH versuchen über die Monitore zu kommen. Und ich weiß nicht ob die überhaupt DX10/11/12-Support bieten.

Und die werden sich schon irgendwas dabei gedacht haben, dass sie es nicht zulassen^^


----------



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Und nun ?


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

Ja das mischen geht. Aber ich würde es NICHT tun, weils halt hässlich aussieht, das muss doch net sein.
3 gleiche Monitore was Auflösung, Größe und Hz-Zahl angeht, fertig. Man muss ja nicht die gleichen nehmen, aber WARUM zum Geier will man zu einem 1440p 144Hz noch 2x 1080p 60Hz hinstellen?!


----------



## HisN (17. April 2016)

Du vergisst die Idee mit verschiedenen Monitoren oder kaufst Dir AMD Grafikkarten.

Triple-Setup macht sowieso nur für Autorennen oder Flusis (Space-Sims) richtig Sinn (wieder persönliche Meinung).
Aber seit dem ich einen 4k-Moni habe, steht mein Tripe-Setup sowieso nur noch in der Ecke und staubt. Das hat so einen begrenzten Nutzen, das ich sehr gut darüber nachdenken würde, was ich wirklich will und was ich dafür bereit bin zu tun.


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

Gugg lieber in Richtung 21:9 1440p 144Hz. Ein Monitor. Das wird dir zum zocken so was von reichen. Ultrawide > 4K, für mich zumindest. Wer Shooter zockt, für den siehts anders aus.

Ich hab das nur deswegen nicht, weil sich mit der Auflösung nicht vernünftig streamen und aufnehmen lässt - wegen dem Format halt. Find ich geil, aber wieviele können das denn guggen...


----------



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Also wird da so mit meinem Plan nix ? Also wenn Ich das richtig vertstehe, müsste die anderen beiden Monitore auch 2560x1440 haben, dann ginge es aber ?


----------



## malawu (17. April 2016)

Naja dann werde Ich mit trotzdem wohl den MG279Q holen, und mal auf den Fortschritt von Oculus Rift und Co hoffen. Gerade für Rennspiele ist das ja sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Venom89 (17. April 2016)

Spar lieber noch ein wenig. Gsync ist ein echter Mehrwert und das wegen 100€ sausen zu lassen...

Einen freesync Monitor zu kaufen wenn man 2 NVIDIA Karten im SLI hat... Naja deine Entscheidung 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AYAlf (18. April 2016)

Das passiert, wenn man sich vorher überhaupt keine Gedanken beim Hardwarekauf macht. Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele DAUs dies ähnlich handhaben. Ein paar Schlagworte wie Multimonitor, nVidia Surroundgaming, Eyefinity, FreeSync, G-Sync etc. gehört. Schmeißen dies Alles durcheinander und gehen los und Kaufen so ein durcheinander und wundern sich nachher, dass es nicht funktioniert wie es soll.

Ist nicht auf dem Threadstarter bezogen, der hat ja hier wenigstens nachgefragt, und sich dann für die schlechtere Lösung entschieden.


----------



## malawu (18. April 2016)

Mit einem Triple-Monitor-Setup hatte Ich ja nie geplant  Und wer tut das schon xD Aber dann weiß Ich jetzt Bescheid und kann dementsprechend planen. Euch jedenfalls Vielen Dank Jungs!


----------

